# GTX 970 Crashing



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, when trying to play games such as Elder Scrolls Online, War Thunder and Civ V my PC keeps crashing, going to a black screen, can still hear the audio and after a while the program closes. Sometimes a Nvidia driver kernel error pops up in the bottom right and sometimes just crashes the whole computer. This is a new build and would really appreciate the help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Uninstall the Nvidia drivers using this software:

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 13.6.4.2

Then while using Nvidia GeForce Experience, download the required drivers and select to do a custom install. Once there, select to do a clean install of the driver.

GeForce Experience Tweaks your Game Settings Automatically | GeForce


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I've already tried that unfortunately. I may have to go down the route of returning the card.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You've used DDU and performed a clean install?

The card would still be under warranty, so they should replace it at no charge.


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes I've done that unfortunately. Is there not much else I can do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What are the temperatures and voltages at idle and when the games crash?

Are your chipset and other device drivers all up to date? Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?

Is your PSU strong enough for the card?


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

koala said:


> What are the temperatures and voltages at idle and when the games crash?
> 
> Are your chipset and other device drivers all up to date? Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?
> 
> Is your PSU strong enough for the card?


Hey, so here is what MSI says, hope that information is okay... MSI - Imgur

Yes all drivers up to date. No flags in device manager, and yes PSU is fine.

EDIT: Voltage limit just shows up as a constant 1 on there by the way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Get the voltages from the BIOS. We are looking for the 12V, 3.3V, 5V and VCORE voltages.

Also the make and model number of the PSU.


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Get the voltages from the BIOS. We are looking for the 12V, 3.3V, 5V and VCORE voltages.
> 
> Also the make and model number of the PSU.


Where do I get the voltages from sorry...?


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Get the voltages from the BIOS. We are looking for the 12V, 3.3V, 5V and VCORE voltages.
> 
> Also the make and model number of the PSU.


3.3v is 3.360 
5v is 5.080
12v is 12.192 

I notice that they are changing as I type this. 

The PSU is 650W EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That card has known gaming issues and drivers won't fix it if I were you I would return it and move to another card.


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> That card has known gaming issues and drivers won't fix it if I were you I would return it and move to another card.


Any like for like substitutions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The card is not known for gaming issues, it's been perfectly fine after reading on the internet of people's responses.

How much were the voltages changes?


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The card is not known for gaming issues, it's been perfectly fine after reading on the internet of people's responses.
> 
> How much were the voltages changes?


Thanks for the reply. Do you mean as the crash occured or when the PC is in idle?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually not so Justin this issue is still out there:
Nvidia working on driver update to address GTX 970 issues - PC Gamer

And my guess is it is going to wind up with hardware changes.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/

NVIDIA Responds to GTX 970 3.5GB Memory Issue | PC Perspective

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgRir5JwKyU

Investigating the GTX 970: Does Nvidia’s GPU have a memory problem? | ExtremeTech

Enough yet to convince you?

CreeMntfrd I would go with the 980 if you want to stay Nvidia but personally the R9 290X would be a better bet here in my mind, or if too much $ go with the 280X then!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the memory problem is present, but you're saying its bad at gaming. It certain is not bad at gaming.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is where the problem shows up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The real problem for gaming is coil whine and it shows up most with a poor quality Psus but is there 35-50% of the time with the 970 card. If you read through the Newegg reviews you will see it mentioned in almost all of them:
GIGABYTE GV-N970IXOC-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> The real problem for gaming is coil whine and it shows up most with a poor quality Psus but is there 35-50% of the time with the 970 card. If you read through the Newegg reviews you will see it mentioned in almost all of them:
> GIGABYTE GV-N970IXOC-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com


Mine's the one with 3 fans in if that makes a difference.


----------



## CreeMntfrd (Mar 18, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, the memory problem is present, but you're saying its bad at gaming. It certain is not bad at gaming.


So my card has a memory problem?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Justin I think where the card has multiple issues, and some may be fine and operate correctly and the frame rates don't tank once certain parameters are reached, but the coil whine is annoying and the card is not a great card right now with these issues and we both wish it was, but I don't think we should be recommending it while these issues are there. No one wants to pay a lot of money for something that has hardware issues and there are enough other cards that do not IE 960 and 980.


----------

